# Confused about milling tool holders



## Harleyscooter (Mar 10, 2013)

What type of tool holders do I need to get started? I see R8 end mill holders with set screws, R8 collets with the 7/16-20 for the draw bar, and R8 ER collet chuck sets, I do not know what type would be best for use in a small hobby shop. The mill will be a Grizzly G0704 or a G0755.
Thanks


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 10, 2013)

HArley,
The R8 is the taper your machine has and the set up I prefer is the type with a set screw and draw bar.  The drawbar will prevent loosening while moving the mill over the material and the set screw will engage the flat spot on your mills to give it extra torque without slippage.  

Bob


----------



## darkzero (Mar 10, 2013)

ER collets are nice since they allow you to change collets & tools without having to mess with the drawbar. They also offer better grip than R8 collets & better run out. However on smaller mills, you will loose valuable Z space. If you currently run into limted Z space issues now, the ER collets may not be a good idea.


----------



## vt-biketim (Mar 12, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> HArley,
> The R8 is the taper your machine has and the set up I prefer is the type with a set screw and draw bar.  The drawbar will prevent loosening while moving the mill over the material and the set screw will engage the flat spot on your mills to give it extra torque without slippage.
> 
> Bob



You know, for my limited skill and mill selection I've just stuck with set screw-type end mill holders, both new import ones and old ones off ebay. I find the cutters often don't insert far enough or just don't have the flat in the right place to engage the set screw anyway. Given the fact that most of the sizes I use are under 3/4", the set screw can only be accessed by removing the holder from the quill—what a pain! Next time I get some cash I'm going to get some ER collets and adapters for both the mill and lathe.


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the Tormach TTS system. The big thing about them is they are repeatable so if you need to do several tool changes you can come back to any tool and it will be at the same tool length. Great for CNC work.

Dave


----------



## GaryK (Mar 12, 2013)

Everybody has their likes and dislikes.

With the size mill you will have, just get a set of R8 collets to start with. They will give you max working room between your spindle and table. They are inexpensive, and will work for virtually everything. 

If at some future time you want to try something else, then you will have a basis for comparison.
They are your best bang for the buck. 

I have never found the need for anything else for my hobby uses and have used them for over 20 years.

Gary


----------

